# What is your type in socionics and mbti?



## ania194 (Jun 6, 2020)

Does it correlate or is totally different ?
I am INFP in mbti and probably EII (INFj) in socionics.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not the most knowledgeable about socionics, but I relate to Se in MBTI and Si in socionics. I type as ISTP and SLI.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

ania194 said:


> Does it correlate or is totally different ?
> I am INFP in mbti and probably EII (INFj) in socionics.


Does correlate a bit, but the functions are defined differently in mbti and in socionics.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm basically xNTP using the _facets_. With the P being less pronounced.

Using the MBTI _functions_, I still identify Ti and Fe in myself (at least using Lenore Thomson's function descriptions). It's less clear with the Perceiving functions, though I still think Ne/Si would fit better than Se/Ni. In any case, I don't use MBTI functions anymore because I find the socionics elements more coherent/fit together better (for instance, MBTI Si is mixed with Te in a way that Socionics Si is not), better describe my experiences, and better allow me to type others (when I do).



letdown said:


> I'm not the most knowledgeable about socionics, but I relate to Se in MBTI and Si in socionics. I type as ISTP and SLI.


Yeah, this is common. I think people who relate to the "enjoying pleasant sensory experiences" part of MBTI Se tend to relate to Socionics Si, while people who relate to the "decisive action in the moment, pushing yourself/challenge" part of MBTI Se tend to relate to Socionics Se. IMO these are two pretty different aspects of Sensing that have been fused into one function (Se) in MBTI.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ESTJ and LSE.


----------



## ania194 (Jun 6, 2020)

> Yeah, this is common. I think people who relate to the "enjoying pleasant sensory experiences" part of MBTI Se tend to relate to Socionics Si, while people who relate to the "decisive action in the moment, pushing yourself/challenge" part of MBTI Se tend to relate to Socionics Se. IMO these are two pretty different aspects of Sensing that have been fused into one function (Se) in MBTI.


Often I see ISTJ types in mbti who fit perfectly into socionics Ti- Se. Same as other introverted sensors. They commonly change their functions in both systems


----------



## ania194 (Jun 6, 2020)

Welcome my dual :v


> ESTJ and LSE.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It's in my profile. INFJ and IEI-Ni (INFp). I find it similar.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

INFP in MBTI.
In Socionics...I guess either EII or IEI, it depends. I relate to aspects of both. (On the IEI side: Descriptions of irrational types and Ixxp temperament fit much more than rational / Ixxj, and Socionics Fi in general sounds...way more conscientious than I am, lol. On the EII side: I don't relate to Beta quadra at all. I relate more to Se PoLR, to be honest, though Te PoLR might also fit.) Of course, I could also be something else entirely...


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP
Your Sociotype: EII-0 (INFj)
Ethical Intuitive Introvert - The Empath


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

ILI, I guess.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ and EII (INFj)


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

I am quite sure that I am LIE, but LSI would be my 2nd guess. As for my MBTI, I am either XSTJ or an ENTJ.


----------



## lucii912 (Sep 23, 2020)

Jaune said:


> I'm not the most knowledgeable about socionics, but I relate to Se in MBTI and Si in socionics. I type as ISTP and SLI.


I am INTP for both (or ILI-0 for Socionics).


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm INFJ in mbti and IEI-Ni in socionics.


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm INFP and I relate more to EII, at least at far as it regards the order and slot of the functions. But I don't find the socionics' depictions very accurate when it comes to behavior, because they're a bit outdated. + My enneagram (4) and instinctual stacking (sp/sx) makes me look way more egoistical and spacey than the depiction of EII-Fi.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

IDK, I might be an ISTJ in MBTI and an xSI-Se (leaning towards ESI-Se) in Socionics.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

My MBTI type is INTx, the P/J dichotomy is almost precisely in the middle, every single time I take a test, ask anyone, or literally keep a personal journal with entries every day recording my habits.

My Jungian type is introverted intuitive attitude with a slightly differentiated thinking function.

However, both of these assessments are based on apparent preference and not empirically demonstrated proficiency. For that, we turn to Socionics.

I am an IEI in Socionics. I spend about 90% of my day reflecting on historical processes that define current trends in society, constructing imaginary utopias or watching the ongoing processes in society play themselves out to their inevitable ends. I imagine my friends at work, at home, at school, with their kids, with their other friends, and what they must be doing, thinking, feeling, based on my observations of how they behave in general. I do so much "mental forecasting" of people, places, and even ideas, that in fact, that I rarely do anything _else_. Sometimes, when I get bored of just being a silent witness of the Zeitgeist, I try to talk about my thoughts and insights, making polite suggestions on where someone might improve themselves or their understanding of something, which always begins with trying to get them to settle on some sort of future they wish to manifest, and then aligning themselves with it by becoming a living manifestation of it.

I created the Quadra sub-threads for this forum, which are now pinned, because I wanted to create a more organized environment for people to communicate clearly with people of the same quadra without having to deal with the dissonance of other quadra values, because I knew that over time this would become an increasing issue that would get in the way of people learning and understanding Socionics, and I wanted to address that issue immediately, before it became one. And I knew that over time this would become an increasing issue, because consumerism and homogenization leading to alienation is an increasing issue in post-industrial society, and it has been an issue throughout the history of our species going as far back as the advent of agriculture.

That is my ego block, my lead and creative function. Ni + Fe. Observing the process of time unfolding, seeing where I can create a positive emotional atmosphere where people can cooperate, treat each other with respect, and understand the historical processes that influence or generate people's qualitative judgments and ethical beliefs so that they can be modified or discarded when they show a lack of understanding the forces that define human interests. This is precisely why I make such heavy use of typology systems, like Socionics, to communicate these ideas with people, and I choose the ones that correctly adapt to and reflect the ongoing social processes that we take for granted.

In my Super-Ego, I am very aware of my inability to organize myself and get anything done. I procrastinate everything, and I do not focus on planning my work or my leisure time. And my conscience will not stop yelling at me to get things done, get my shit together, and stop being lazy. In fact, the stress of this becomes so great that I will just abandon my commitments sometimes and let people down at the last moment. I'm also terrible about paying attention to my physical needs and bodily health, or the neatness of my environment, or daily chores like cleaning. I like having a comfortable workspace and living space as much as the next person, but when I'm essentially stuck daydreaming and philosophizing 24/7, I'm so distracted by this that I sometimes stay in bed all day and do nothing but read psychology, philosophy, sociology, history, and other humanities subjects, and ponder these topics forever. Again, the back of my mind will never shut up about this, constantly making me feel bad about being lazy and indulging instead of taking care of myself and getting things like proper rest and exercise.

In my Super-Id, although I have to stop and actually contemplate this every single time I look at it, I can see very clearly the pattern of being attracted to people with strong confidence in themselves, (almost a streak of narcissism, but not to the point of being stupid about it), who can very easily "size someone up" by noticing how active and powerful individuals or objects are, and pointing that stuff out for me or even negotiating with that information so I don't have to. Because I myself lack such confidence in my ability to directly influence the behavior of people or objects (just their emotional state), having a friend who knows how to banter and knows how to be a social butterfly is immensely valuable to me, because that person literally becomes my anchor at every party or social gathering. Bonus points if they're also great at analysis and can explain theories or ideas to me in an extremely clear fashion that is both reductive and yet inclusive of every necessary nuance. I myself wish I was better at this, and I try very hard to be, but if I'm being honest, I don't think I'm very good at it and I definitely appreciate polite help from someone who can tolerate my stupidity.

In my Id, again I have to give it some consideration, but when I do, I can see that I very quickly become bored or irritated by people who cannot stand to see a question with a definitive answer, who must nitpick every single idea in order to generate alternatives and essentially meaningless possibilities that don't actually matter or aren't relevant to me, and which I have a hard time as seeing relevant in general. When I try to generate new possibilities, I always limit these to the framework of what history demonstrates as "the most likely" pattern, and I reduce or eliminate all other possibilities to just the one clear picture of the process that is happening. I also do not need outside "advice" or input from others on what matters in life, who I should be, who or what I should condemn, and whether or not I am creating a positive/negative emotional space. I do not value Fi input at all, because I have my own "way" of metabolizing the same information that motivates me to do the precise opposite. I _know_ what matters in life, not just to myself, but to humans in general, because I formally studied and reflected on it, and I do so every day, literally all day, because that is _what I do best_ and I never want to stop doing it because I am successful _in practice_ at doing it. To me, it is not who a person is inside, but the ethics of their behavior, the objective emotional impact of their decisions on others, on society in general, that define the morality of their character. In other words, I do not care if you are full of hatred and psychotic, if you are on the "right side" of historical trends and trying to encourage people to be more self-aware, then your goals accomplish my goals and we can be friends. I have many emotionally disturbed friends who are what I like to call "survivors" because they don't make excuses for their personal issues or expect special treatment.


----------



## lolxdlol19 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm an ISFP in MBTI and probably an EII (INFj) in Socionics. They are not that similar, but also not complete opposites, I think.


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

INTJ in MBTI and LIE in Socionics.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ania194 said:


> Does it correlate or is totally different ?
> I am INFP in mbti and probably EII (INFj) in socionics.


In my opinion, without going through Jung and making up your own mind about what he has to say.
It is more or less impossible to say if what you currently calibrate in MBTI has anything close to do with Socionics.
MBTI is like a witch cauldron of projections and crazy ideas.










Yet people keep asking that same question over and over.
The next time you want to ask a question, consider if others have asked it before.
There are certain questions that are so common that people like me who have been here for years struggle to take seriously.
I wouldn't be surprised if half of the threads in this subforum is dedicated to that question alone.
It seems to almost be a rite of passage for people who discover socionics to want an easy answer to that one.
Yet the nature of the problem is of such a sort that there is no easy answer.
It is like taking off the trainingwheels of your bike.
It is a new situation with new problems, that doesn't even compare with the narrow ideas formed while using trainingwheels.

The reason for this rant is that I after a long time not bothering to go to this forum,
wondered if anyone wrote anything new and interesting,
and of course the first thing I see is THIS! :-/

Forget MBTI...
Burn your copy of "Gifts differing"...
Pee on Myers grave...
(A rite of passage all on its own)

Then go read Psychological Types and research Socionics properly.
Find your own answer OR return to the world of MBTI sheep...


----------



## stoicismINFJ (Nov 30, 2020)

INFJ IN MBTI 
EII - INFJ in Socionics


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

INFP. I relate the most to EII-Fi.


----------



## Mini Muni (Nov 28, 2020)

INTJ in MBTI (_slight_ chance of INTP), ILI-Ni in Socionics.


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

ENTP - ILE

I'm yet to understand how differences could occur...


----------



## oreganoli (May 2, 2021)

Probably INFP in MBTI and probably EII-Ne in Socionics, though last time I did an Enneagram test I came out as 5w4, which is pretty unusual for an INFP. I also can hardly relate to the stereotypical internet INFP, in fact I consider the pure, naive fluffy crybaby stereotype extremely hurtful and the /r/INFP crowd of Reddit sort of pathetic. I've gotten INTP on the 16p test when younger, and people have told me I might be ENFP.


Fenty said:


> I'm yet to understand how differences could occur...


Socionics, I'm told, takes into account acquired characteristics and skills, so _in theory_ any MBTI type can be any other socionics type (this goes double for the 16personalities test, whose only value are the type mascots), though I think the "flip the last letter for introverts to account for the different naming convention" method works in 80% or so of cases.


----------

